# Customer packages not received



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

I just received a email about a missing package on 2/7/17. I didn't even work that day. I emailed Amazon Flex to have them correct this error. This happen in January too. Has this been happening to anyone else? How can a delivery block be linked to you, if you didn't work that day?


----------

